# New York State Snapping Turtles Under Attack-Step Two



## Cowboy_Ken (May 14, 2013)

Speaker of the Assembly Silver is not responding to your many calls and emails. He won't stop A2490, that destructive bill legalizing the capture and killing of snapping turtles by trapping which is speeding through the NYS Legislature. Snapping turtles are already permitted to be killed by gun and longbow and therefore recreational and commercial trapping will dramatically increase the number of these turtles deaths. A devastating blow to these vulnerable animals. The bill has passed the Senate is and is currently in the Assembly Codes Committee. This proposed legislation is cruel and scientifically wrong. It is not based on any proven science regarding snapping turtles, or any turtle species. 

So we have reach him through your Assemblymember.
Please take one minute to ask your own NYS level Assemblymember to ask Speaker Silver to Defeat Bill A2490.
To Locate the name and contact page of your Assemblymember go to:
1. http://assembly.state.ny.us/mem/?sh=search
2. Fill in your address
3. Click on your Assemblymemberâ€™s name
4. Click on the Assemblymemberâ€™s CONTACT page and write your email and/or call.
If you know your legislators name and wish to call the Albany office -- 518-455-4100. ( Assembly operator)


If you have time you may wish to add the following points:

1. The flesh of snapping turtles is tainted with toxins .

2. Non- intended endangered and threatened species of turtles will be captured and killed if this bill if passed. Ie:the Endangered Bog Turtle and the Threatened Blandingâ€™s turtle. 

Turtles are already vulnerable to an existing multitude of threats such as loss of habitat, mortality rates of pregnant females crossing roadways, high hatchling death rates etc. Killing snapping turtles by traps will only increase their population loss. They need to be protected, not killed. 
What sort of state passes laws to make it easy to eat their state reptile, the common snapping turtle?
For those wanting to see a copy of the bill, A2490, email me at [email protected].


Thanks. Please do it. 

Allen Salzberg
Publisher/Editor
HerpDigest:The Only Free Internet-Only Weekly Newslettter that Reports on the Latest Reptile and Amphibian Scientific and Conservation News 
Go to www.herpdigest.org to subscribe
Committee Chair Conservation & Media Committees New York Turtle & Tortoise Society
Member of the IUCN Species Survival Group for Tortoises and Fresh Water Turtles


----------



## wellington (May 14, 2013)

Is there anything non NYers can do?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 14, 2013)

Contact your state assembly person and demand they pressure the New York State assembly man.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (May 14, 2013)

If I was older I would do something. What did the snappers do to them?!?! All they're causing is more money in the future to spend on protecting them once they become endangered. Plus your right! Turtle hunters probably don't know what a common snapper vs a wood or box turtle and could end up killing an endangered turtle! This is crazy! Please those who can help do! Stop this madness!


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 14, 2013)

Could you provide a link to the specifics of the bill? I'm curious as to what this actually entails? Most hunters and trappers are the biggest conservationists I know, so I'd like to see the other side before I jump to any conclusions. Not saying you're wrong, by any means, just curious.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 14, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Please understand I am not Allen.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 14, 2013)

Also it appears that they catch them live, so I highly doubt that non snappers would be killed. Snapping turtles are the only turtle I know of that fishers and hunters take for meat in the U.S., if I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 15, 2013)

In Ohio, all you need is a fishing license for snappers. They have always been legal. Still plenty here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 15, 2013)

7oasty23 said:


> Also it appears that they catch them live, so I highly doubt that non snappers would be killed. Snapping turtles are the only turtle I know of that fishers and hunters take for meat in the U.S., if I'm wrong please correct me.



In eastern Oregon, though not legal, I've seen turtle hunt camps. Most common turtle would be the invasive res, but the endangered western pond turtle gets just as eaten. They all are caught in live traps, and they all end up eaten. One section of ponds is devoid of turtles now 5 yrs later.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 15, 2013)

Snapping Turtles - Corrected Version;

Speaker Silver is receiving emails and calls to defeat the turtle bill and still reviewing the bill , now please take this opportunity to present your own NYS legislator with the facts too.

Tell your assemblyman to vote against A2490, a bill that legalizes the capture and killing of snapping turtles by trapping. A bill that is speeding through the NYS Legislature. 

Snapping turtles are already permitted to be killed by gun and longbow and therefore recreational and commercial trapping will dramatically increase the number of these turtles deaths. A devastating blow to these vulnerable animals. The bill has passed the Senate is and is currently in the Assembly Codes Committee. This proposed legislation is cruel and scientifically wrong. It is not based on any proven science regarding snapping turtles, or any turtle species. 

So please contact your Assemblymember.

Please take one minute to ask your own NYS level Assemblymember to vote no on A2490.
To Locate the name and contact page of your Assemblymember go to:
1. http://assembly.state.ny.us/mem/?sh=search
2. Fill in your address
3. Click on your Assemblymemberâ€™s name
4. Click on the Assemblymemberâ€™s CONTACT page and write your email and/or call.
If you know your legislators name and wish to call the Albany office -- 518-455-4100. ( Assembly operator)

If you have time you may wish to add the following points:

1. The flesh of snapping turtles is tainted with toxins .

2. Non- intended endangered and threatened species of turtles will be captured and killed if this bill if passed. Ie:the Endangered Bog Turtle and the Threatened Blandingâ€™s turtle. 

1. Turtles are already vulnerable to an existing multitude of threats such as loss of habitat, mortality rates of pregnant females crossing roadways, high hatchling death rates etc. Killing snapping turtles by traps will only increase their population loss. They need to be protected, not killed. 

2. What sort of state passes laws to make it easy to eat their state reptile, the common snapping turtle?

For those wanting to see a copy of the bill, A2490, email me at [email protected].


Thanks. Please do it. 

Allen Salzberg
Publisher/Editor
HerpDigest:The Only Free Internet-Only Weekly Newslettter that Reports on the Latest Reptile and Amphibian Scientific and Conservation News 
Go to www.herpdigest.org to subscribe
Committee Chair Conservation & Media Committees New York Turtle & Tortoise Society
Member of the IUCN Species Survival Group for Tortoises and Fresh Water Turtles


----------



## jaizei (May 15, 2013)

I think this is the bill in question



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > For those wanting to see a copy of the bill, A2490, email me at [email protected].
> ...



But you are the one reposting this here. Shouldn't you know what you are asking people to oppose? _ Contact your state assembly person and demand they pressure the New York State assembly man. _ Why?

Substantive arguments would have also been nice. If _This proposed legislation is cruel and scientifically wrong. It is not based on any proven science regarding snapping turtles, or any turtle species_, then how so? Exactly how vulnerable are 'common' snapping turtles?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 15, 2013)

Coming from a state rich in destructive, introduced animals that are eating and or displacing or out competing native populations of the western pond turtle, any bill that relaxes and further threatens already threatened turtles or animals, is, in my view, worth arguing against.


----------



## EricIvins (May 15, 2013)

The question is, do you even know what you are arguing against? State issues should be taken up with individuals who reside in the state in question. It is really easy to get a distorted or biased view when you can't physically see or know what you are arguing against.......


----------



## jaizei (May 15, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Coming from a state rich in destructive, introduced animals that are eating and or displacing or out competing native populations of the western pond turtle, any bill that relaxes and further threatens already threatened turtles or animals, is, in my view, worth arguing against.



But this isn't arguing against something. It is relying on emotion and ignorance; giving instructions about how to oppose it but not substantiating why it should be opposed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 15, 2013)

Oh. My mistake. I thought it was stated that this bill will open up the use of traps. Currently, harvest with rifle and bow is legal, this bill in part, allows for the use of traps. Hence the nonspecific nature if capture.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 15, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh. My mistake. I thought it was stated that this bill will open up the use of traps. Currently, harvest with rifle and bow is legal, this bill in part, allows for the use of traps. Hence the nonspecific nature if capture.



It appears that this would actually decrease the amount of actual threatened turtles taken, it is much easier to identify an animal in a live trap than it is in the water. I for one see no purpose in fighting this bill. Snapping turtles are overpopulated in most areas of this country.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 15, 2013)

Regardless of legal protection or not. Snapping turtles in New York State are absolutely in no kind of threat of dissappearing I can assure you of that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2013)

Victory for Snapping Turtle in New York State

According to our contacts in Albany 
"The turtle bill was not placed on the Assembly Codes Committee for a vote. Quick action and continued pressure were both key in holding the bill back While the bill is not technically dead, it is improbable that it will be brought up in special session in the Fall. This is a time only for bills of extreme necessity such as budgetary issues." Will it come up again in 2014. We have to wait and see. 
Congrats to all who helped. Made calls, send email. Never underestimate the power of a few well connected people (with giant mailing lists) to affect change. 

Allen Salzberg
Publisher/Editor
HerpDigest:The Only Free Internet-Only Weekly Newslettter that Reports on the Latest Reptile and Amphibian Scientific and Conservation News 
Go to www.herpdigest.org to subscribe
Committee Chair Conservation & Media Committees New York Turtle & Tortoise Society
Member of the IUCN Species Survival Group for Tortoises and Fresh Water Turtles N Tortoisesï»¿
To subscribe to Herp Digest, send a message to [email protected]. Wait for a confirmation message in your email. Simply Reply to the message (no text is necessary), and your address will be automatically added to the mailing list. To unsubscribe from this list, send a message to [email protected]. Reply to the confirmation message in your email (no text is necessary), and your address will be automatically removed.


----------



## Jd3 (Jun 23, 2013)

This is the second time you've posted something from Allen that I think is a gross over reaction. 

Live traps will not kill loads of protected animals. Snapping turtles are not in danger in ny. 

The outcry to this particular legislation is misplaced. People may not understand turtles as food here but many people do eat them and that is their right.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 24, 2013)

"Live traps will not kill loads of protected animals. Snapping turtles are not in danger in ny. 

The outcry to this particular legislation is misplaced. People may not understand turtles as food here but many people do eat them and that is their right."

*Ditto that!*


----------

